# Ammo question



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Anyone have experience with Aguila ammo? I've seen a lot of sales lately and was thinking of getting some for range practice. Never used it before do have no idea if it's any good.

Also what do you typically use for range practice?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've tossed this range ammo idea around in my head many times. What qualifies for range ammo? If you're shooting at a 100 yard target any BG is in range. I'm open to clarification on this point. Pretty much in my mind any ammo of modern manufacturing that will fly down the barrel will work for anything. Except match shooting
Maybe hunting game..


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bought a bunch couple years ago during the last run. Great stuff very accurate and consistent. Used a lot for competition and Olympic shooting teams from what I read. Been very happy with it unlike some stuff like Remington and Federal lately.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Good to know, big name companies may not always the best. I sure as hell don't get out to shoot as much as I'd like and try different ammo brands.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I use it in my AR. 5.56x45, 62gr FMJBT. UPC 6 40420 00324 5.

Consistent . Accurate. At least my my AR. I prolly have 3-4k rnds.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well after having spent half an hour trying to decide if we was shooting pistols or rifles on this deal....so to make sure I went and dug out a dusty old box of .40 practice ammo the cop shoppe passes out for target shooting and it says Winchester 165 gr. FMJ and has Target stamped on it. Works good. Never heard of the other stuff.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I use it for target shooting and plinking mainly 22LR, 9MM and a little 380 from time to time. This stuff had always worked just fine for
me your mileage may vary!

I picked up some of their mini shells awhile back but have not tried beyond a few shells! I'm interested how
this stuff will do long run but for now I stick with standard sizes 12GA.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have never had an issue with it. Then again glocks eat everything. I haven’t tried anything other than 9 and 45.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Anyone have experience with Aguila ammo? I've seen a lot of sales lately and was thinking of getting some for range practice. Never used it before do have no idea if it's any good.
> 
> Also what do you typically use for range practice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sasq my boy

So called "Range Ammo" is kinda like an adult diaper...it DEPENDS! (Slippy cracks himself up! :vs_laugh

Seriously, some firearms I shoot the exact ammo that I carry; others I shoot the least expensive and others I shoot a specific type of ammo. Still others I experiment with all types of ammo.

For example I have a few guns that I prefer to carry. I ALWAYS shoot exactly what I carry in them for self defense.

Most of my .22LR's I shoot what I own and I own a lot of cheap .22LR
Other guns like my Springfield 1911 TRP that I shoot with my competition buddies, I usually shoot a 200 grain Semi-Wadcutter in .45 ACP. Not the cheapest but very reasonably priced but the main reason is for consistency with this firearm. I rarely carry this gun self defense.

All of my AR's I shoot any and every type of ammo.

Specifically to your question about Aguila Ammo, I do not go out of my way to buy Aguila but I own plenty and I do not recall any problems with any of it. the Aguila ammo that I own I probably got a hell of a deal on it I suspect.

Aguila is a Mexican company so keep that in mind.

Good luck!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> I use it for target shooting and plinking mainly 22LR, 9MM and a little 380 from time to time. This stuff had always worked just fine for
> me your mileage may vary!
> 
> I picked up some of their mini shells awhile back but have not tried beyond a few shells! I'm interested how
> this stuff will do long run but for now I stick with standard sizes 12GA.


SDF880

Keep in mind that the Aguila MiniShells have been known not to cycle in certain shotguns. They cycle perfectly in my Winchester 1300 Defender but not in Mossbergs or Remingtons.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> SDF880
> 
> Keep in mind that the Aguila MiniShells have been known not to cycle in certain shotguns. They cycle perfectly in my Winchester 1300 Defender but not in Mossbergs or Remingtons.


Thanks Slippy! While I find these cool and interesting something keeps saying "proceed with caution" I only tried a few and they fired just fine from my old Mossberg. I do have that little
adapter for the Mossberg to allow them to cycle but I'm still vary leery! I don't like having to add dodads to any gun to allow it fire properly! Thanks!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Used it in my ruger 10/22s without problems.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Been using it in my M1 carbine for years. No problems, good stuff.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Sasq my boy
> 
> So called "Range Ammo" is kinda like an adult diaper...it DEPENDS! (Slippy cracks himself up! :vs_laugh
> 
> Good luck!


I prefer this brand myself:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I bought a bunch of 158 grn hollowpoints in .38 Spl. a few years ago. Performed well in both my pistol and my carbine! I would definitely buy more of it.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Nothing for nothing, but just in general I like CRAP range ammo... it’s hard to simulate stress, but constantly clearing malfunctions while practicing/attempting to impress someone can really get the ol’ blood flowing..


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

They got some decent stuff, any company can have a bad lot of ammo, even the best. Wouldn't be afraid of it.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Specifically to your question about Aguila Ammo, I do not go out of my way to buy Aguila but I own plenty and I do not recall any problems with any of it. the Aguila ammo that I own I probably got a hell of a deal on it I suspect.
> 
> Aguila is a Mexican company so keep that in mind.
> 
> Good luck!


One of Mexico's finest products.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Although I mostly reload my ammunition I do have some of the Aguila and it goes bang every time. 

Range stuff... yup. Good to go.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If Smitty ever darkens my doorway, I'm taking him down into the former "gunroom" and I'm loading his side-car with anything he points to.

I can do simple math in my head, despite your hurtful laughter. In the equation of "New cost divided by reloaded cost over time" I lose money if I reload.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

White Shadow said:


> One of Mexico's finest products.


tHE WIMMEN ARE


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I've shot plenty of aguila over the years.. seems to shoot just fine, but man it smells funky. Kinda like sweetened rotten eggs


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

White Shadow said:


> One of Mexico's finest products.





AquaHull said:


> tHE WIMMEN ARE





whoppo said:


> I've shot plenty of aguila over the years.. seems to shoot just fine, but man it smells funky. Kinda like sweetened rotten eggs


Correlation?

Conspiracy Theory?

Las mentes indagadoras quieren saber! :vs_blush:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy, I looked at this for several minutes. My first though was, "_Yikes, ol' Slip speaks worse Sicilian than I do--which takes a real quantum leap..._"

I did try Russian, tovarisch, and got nothing. Same for Guatemalan and Argentinian. Yavanna was stumped, also.

My grandmother sounded it out phonetically. It is Sicilian, and means, "_Great testicles want to grow_."

She chortled and hung up...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I like wimmen, and the Hot Latina's qualify


----------

